# "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"



## Mikey3110 (22. Februar 2012)

Jedes mal wenn ich mir n Wobbler oder sonst was hole, fragt mich meine Freundin, ob ich nicht denke, dass ich mittlerweile genug für Angelsachen ausgegeben habe... 
Versuche ihr dann bspw. zu erklären, dass man mit einem Wobbler eben nicht alle Fische fangen kann (den Versuch könnte ich mir übrigens auch sparen, weil se´s eh nicht rafft). :-D
Bitte sagt mir, dass ich nicht alleine auf der Welt bin, mit dem Problem...  :-D
Wer kennt´s noch?
Machen wir hier doch mal nen schönen "Frauen-Läster-Thread" auf...


----------



## Franky D (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



Mikey3110 schrieb:


> Jedes mal wenn ich mir n Wobbler oder sonst was hole, fragt mich meine Freundin, ob ich nicht denke, dass ich mittlerweile genug für Angelsachen ausgegeben habe...
> Versuche ihr dann bspw. zu erklären, dass man mit einem Wobbler eben nicht alle Fische fangen kann (den Versuch könnte ich mir übrigens auch sparen, weil se´s eh nicht rafft). :-D
> Bitte sagt mir, dass ich nicht alleine auf der Welt bin, mit dem Problem... :-D
> Wer kennt´s noch?
> Machen wir hier doch mal nen schönen "Frauen-Läster-Thread" auf...


 
welcome to the club ;-) vorzugsweiße mama oder eben die freundin zurzeit kann da aber keine nörgeln  haben eigendlich immer was auszusetzen gehabt bestes beispiel heut mittag erst ne neue bestellung getätigt und für was brauchste des schon wieder haste nich schon genug von dem zeug rumfahren|krach: ich denke da gibt es leider wenige die das tolerieren wobei man ja niemals nie sagen sollte vlt findet sich ja noch eine die man begeistern kann oder die zumindest nicht nörgelt |kopfkrat


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Wenn der eine Wobbler die Fische nicht fängt, fängt sie der andere auch nicht automatisch. Schon mal falscher Denk- und Argumentationsansatz 

Als schön an der Argumentationgrundlage feilen oder ne andere Freundin zulegen 

Die Gründe, warum man viele Kunstköder sein Eigen nennen will, die sind anderer Natur


----------



## canaryw (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

man kann nie genug angelsachen haben^^

vergleichs doch mal mit den outfits der damen:
frauen können auch nie genug schuhe und taschen haben!!! weil nicht jede tasche zu jedem outfit passt oder jedes paar schuhe zum auto


----------



## Mikey3110 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

@ FisherMan66
Dann schlag mal eine gute Argumentationsgrundlage vor...
Vllt sollte ich Sie einfach fragen, wofür Sie denn 10 Paar Stiefel braucht... :-D


----------



## spike999 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



canaryw schrieb:


> man kann nie genug angelsachen haben^^
> 
> vergleichs doch mal mit den outfits der damen:
> frauen können auch nie genug schuhe und taschen haben!!! weil nicht jede tasche zu jedem outfit passt oder jedes paar schuhe zum auto





genau...
mit diesem argument komm ich eigentlich ziemlich gut weg...das leuchtet ihr ein wenig ein :q


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



Mikey3110 schrieb:


> ....
> Dann schlag mal eine gute Argumentationsgrundlage vor...
> ....



Ich sage dann immer, die anderen Kollgen haben den auch und lachen mich aus, weil ich mir soetwas nicht leisten. Das möchte sie nicht und ich bekomme anschließend zu höhren, ich soll mir unbedingt auch soetwas kaufen. :q


----------



## bassproshops (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Hey

Ich bin ja erst 14, trotzdem ist es eigentich das gleiche, wobei meine eltern die Problematik verstehen, Geld geben tuen sie allerdings nicht...

Naja, besser als wenn ich irgendwelche Computerspiele / Konsolen kaufen würde, ist ihre Enstellung


----------



## olaf70 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Ihr habt vielleicht Probleme! Meine Frau, glaubt gar nicht, daß ich angeln gehe. Die denkt immer, ich hätte noch ne` Freundin nebenbei, wenn ich nachts mal weg bin.


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Kenn ich... habe auch etliche wobbler,jerks usw.
Eigentlich reicht das auch aber naja man findet dann immer Sachen die man einfach ausprobieren muss 
Meine Freundin meint auch, dass  ich ein bisschen spinn aber sie nimmts gelassen...so muss das sein... sonst wärs auch nicht meine Freundin


----------



## kati48268 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Ich nix verstehen... wo Prrobläm? |kopfkrat
Meine Knete = Alkohol, Parties, fremde Weiber und Angelkram,  der Rest wird dann sinnlos verplempert.
Ich moser doch auch nicht, dass die ihr gegebenen 20 Mücken Haushaltsgeld/Woche zu teuer für mich sind ...solange genug Essen auf'm Tisch steht natürlich. #c


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Die beste Argumentation gründet sich immer auf dem vielbesagtem Kleiderschrank, voll mit "nichts anzuziehen" 

Du musst ihr sagen, dass Fische ganz schlaue Kerlchen sind, und dein Köder nach 2 oder 3 Mal durchziehen schon kennen. Frag sie, ob sie es will, dass Du jedesmal frustriert nach hause kommst, wenn Du nur 1 oder 2 Köder nutzen kannst. Oder so ähnlich halt


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Ihr habt vielleicht Probleme! Meine Frau, glaubt gar nicht, daß ich angeln gehe. Die denkt immer, ich hätte noch ne` Freundin nebenbei, wenn ich nachts mal weg bin.




|supergri|supergri|supergri:vik:
Bringst du kein Fisch mit heim oder was


----------



## gründler (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Ihr habt vielleicht Probleme! Meine Frau, glaubt gar nicht, daß ich angeln gehe. Die denkt immer, ich hätte noch ne` Freundin nebenbei, wenn ich nachts mal weg bin.


 

Kenne ich,und auf einmal steht sie hinterm Zelt und sagt na Schatzi was los.

Also Vorsicht geboten wenn sie weiß wo die Gewässer liegen.




Zum glück Angelt meine auch mal selber,wenn auch nur im Ausland,damit unterstützt sie es auch und versteht auch wie Angler ticken.

|wavey:


----------



## paule79 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Hi,
na klar kennt man(n) sowas.
Allerdings kann ich recht gut argumentieren,da ich vor ziemlich genau 2 Jahren und 7 Tagen mit dem Rauchen aufgehört habe und wenn ich mal rechne was ich da schon gespart habe,uiuiui.
Da könnte ich mir noch ne ganze Menge mehr Angelsachen kaufen.

40€ die Woche
160€ im Monat
1920€ im Jahr
x2 sind 3840€
und da man mal eine Kippe von nem Kollegen geraucht hat sind wir immer noch bei ca.3000€ echt Wahnsinn.

Und außerdem hat doch jeder sein Hobby,der eine trinkt der andere geht regelmäßig ins Stadion etc.

Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## TropicOrange (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Ihr habt vielleicht Probleme! Meine Frau, glaubt gar nicht, daß ich angeln gehe. Die denkt immer, ich hätte noch ne` Freundin nebenbei, wenn ich nachts mal weg bin.



...und den fischigen Geruch, den du mit nach Hause bringt, deutet sie auch falsch? 

Sicher ist nicht ganz einfach, ne Frau zu finden, die alle Hobbys ihres Mannes toleriert. Ich hab das große Glück (nach einigen kapitalen Fehlgriffen) endlich eine Freundin gefunden zu haben, der meine zeit- und geldintensiven Hobbys (Angeln, Feuerwehr, Rettungsdienst) kein Dorn im Auge sind. Im Gegenzug störts mich auch nicht, wenn sie mal nen zweistelligen Betrag für Nagellack oder Lippenstift ausgibt. 

Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen. Und solange du nicht ihr Geld für Angelequipment ausgibst, kanns ihr sowieso egal sein. 
N Kumpel von mir hat übrigens kürzlich 4.000 Euro für AMG-Felgen ausgegeben. Nur um mal ne Größenordnung in den Raum zu werfen, worin manche Leute ihr Pulver verschießen.  Da find ich mal nen 10er oder 20er zum Zwecke der Nahrungsgewinnung garnicht so verkehrt.


----------



## Pikenoob (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Mann, da habe ich echt Glück. Meine Frau (seit 16 Jahre verheiratet)  kauft mir dauernd Angelsachen. Mal ne Rute, mal ne Rolle. rag was ich brauche oder ob ich was habe will. Wenn ich  selber dem Einkaufswahn verfalle sagt sie auch nichts, wenn die Pakete  reihenweise kommen. Tja Jungs ich hatte Glück. Ich geb meine Frau nicht her.


----------



## MobyDicky (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Ihr habt vielleicht Probleme! Meine Frau, glaubt gar nicht, daß ich angeln gehe. Die denkt immer, ich hätte noch ne` Freundin nebenbei, wenn ich nachts mal weg bin.


 
:m... nur nach Fisch riechen ist halt verdächtig - mußt schon Nachweise auf den Teller bringen :q

... ansonsten sag ich meiner Freundin : " Haben ist besser als brauchen ! " |rolleyes


----------



## olaf70 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



MobyDicky schrieb:


> :m... nur nach Fisch riechen ist halt verdächtig - mußt schon Nachweise auf den Teller bringen :q


 
Was soll ich machen? Ich steh halt auf Catch&Release.


----------



## Döbeldepp (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Hi,

also ich war clever und meine Frau hat nen Angelschain . Somit hat sie mehr Input von unserem Hobby und alle Probleme sind aus der Welt geschafft. Das gute ist noch das sie mich fragt falls ich was grösseres anschaffe , sie zahlt was dazu und freut sich das sie sich bei Geburtstagen , Weihnachten usw keine Gedanken machen brauch. Das gute ist das sie gerne mit zum See fährt , sie tut lesen und falls bei mir mal nen Fisch drangeht drillt sie auch ab und zu. Tja , die richtige Frau zum Hobby gefunden #6

Petri


----------



## MobyDicky (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Was soll ich machen? Ich steh halt auf Catch&Release.


 
Da brauchst Du im Monat trotzdem nen Alibifisch


----------



## olaf70 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



MobyDicky schrieb:


> Da brauchst Du im Monat trotzdem nen Alibifisch


 
Einmal im Monat??  OK, das passt!


----------



## mathei (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

alles argumentationssache. ich hole mir ne neuen floter ( den von theam norge empfohlen ) ( teas heaven ( oder so ? )) über 300 tacken. einmal der holden gezeigt im netz und das ok war sofort da.
nachteil: da ich herrentag immer im bootschuppen ( mit ausflug auf dem see ) feier, soll ich ihn auch da tragen.
da sammel ich noch argumente die dann auch konterfrei sind.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Ist doch ganz einfach... getrennte Konten und gut ist!

Mein "Cheffin" geht auch fischen und hat EINE Spinnkombo und ZWEI Boxen mit Köder...

Ich habe über 30 Combo´s, mehr als 20 Boxen Kunstköder, einen ganzen Raum voll mit Angelzeug, habe jetzt mein Hobby zum Beruf gemacht... Und meine zickt nicht rum!

Alles eine Sache der Erziehung.:vik:


----------



## Forelle1997 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Nein man kann nicht genug ausgeben, ob man C&R macht oder ob man den ein oder anderen fisch mit nach hause nimmt. 
Die einen sammeln Uhren und haben nichts davon.
Angler hingegen haben zumindest was von den angelsachen. 

Allerdings ist das nicht so einfach als schüler den eltern erklären zu müssen, warum man noch köder braucht.


----------



## Brikz83 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



Forelle1997 schrieb:


> Angler hingegen haben zumindest was von den angelsachen.



Das erzähl mal meinen gefühlten hundert Wobblern und Gummifischen die bisher noch nie Wasser gespürt haben. :m


----------



## mathei (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Das erzähl mal meinen gefühlten hundert Wobblern und Gummifischen die bisher noch nie Wasser gespürt haben. :m


 
da hast du in gewisser weise recht. und wir kaufen weiter. echt verrückt. und das was du gekauft hast, willst du auch nicht wieder verkaufen, ( zb ebay ) weil es ja unter wert weg geht. so horten wir weiter. :q


----------



## Slick (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Ich erzähle immer was von Kleinteilen kosten nix und am Ende sind es einige hundert-tausend Euro,aber sie hat sich mittlerweile dran gewöhnt.:q


----------



## pike-81 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Moinsen!
Bin mit Sicherheit kein Großverdiener, aber meine nörgelt weniger über meine Ausgaben beim Angeln. Es ist eher die Zeit...
Da reicht es teilweise schon, wenn ich hier im Board unterwegs bin.
Immer Deine Fischies...#d
Petri


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Ist doch besser wir schleppen das Geld zum Gerätehändler als in den Puff oder in die Kneipe...


----------



## daci7 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Och Leute, was habt ihr für Probleme 
Natürlich kommt mal n dummer spruch vom Mädchen, aber die geb ich doch genauso wenn wir Klamotten kaufen. Aber im Prinzip weiß Sie: Meine Knete - Mein Hobby - Meine Entscheidung! Und da lass ich auch niemanden reinreden. Genauso wies auch bei Ihrem Krempel ist :m

Ich bin da mit Kati auf einer Welle - Das Gros für wird für Sex, Drugs and Rock'n'Roll ausgegeben ... und der Rest wird sinnlos verprasst =)


----------



## sonstwer (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Hi Leute!

Mit Freuden und Stolz reihe ich mich da in die Riege derer ein, die mit dem Tackle-Kauf keine Probleme haben.

Wenn ich mir mal wieder was neues zulege, bekomme ich immer wieder den einen Kommentar bzw. Frage:

"Darf ich den/das auch mal ausprobieren?"

Meine Frau ist nämlich auch angelverliebt! :vik:
Wirklich getrennte Ausrüstung haben wir gar nicht.
Jerder hat zwar sein Lieblingstackle aber sonst wird alles gemeinsam genutzt. #6

So long und allen viel Petri!
(Im Shop und am Wasser!)

LG,
frank


----------



## Freiwind (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Fische sind wie Kinder...

... mal wollen sie halt keine GELBEN LEGO-Steine mehr sondern GRÜNE ...

Warts ab ... sobald Kinder da sind und die Frau ihnen neue LEGO-Steine kauft, dreht sich das ganze wieder um :q:q


----------



## Siever (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



paule79 schrieb:


> Und außerdem hat doch jeder sein Hobby,der eine trinkt der andere geht regelmäßig ins Stadion etc.


Bei mir ist das Problem, dass ich mindestens 1mal die Woche angeln bin UND gerne trinke UND gern ins Stadion gehe... . Da rappelt es hin und wieder ordentlich. Ich mache auch gar keine Auflistung mehr, wieviel Kohle ich im Monat fürs Angeln ausgebe. Es hat keinen Sinn, ich bekomme da keinen Grund rein und ich habe Angst die Wahrheit zu erfahren. Außerdem müsste ich dann erzählen, dass meine Sachen doch nicht nur "ach, ein paar Euro" gekostet haben... . Wir haben jetzt auch noch ein Gemeinschaftskonto (für Einkäufe). Wie bezahle ich denn jetzt meine Angelhefte aus dem Supermarkt??? |kopfkrat



olaf70 schrieb:


> Was soll ich machen? Ich steh halt auf Catch&Release.


Beim Angeln oder bei Frauen???


----------



## kati48268 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



Siever schrieb:


> ... Wir haben jetzt auch noch ein Gemeinschaftskonto (für Einkäufe). Wie bezahle ich denn jetzt meine Angelhefte aus dem Supermarkt???


Du machst mir langsam Angst! |uhoh:


----------



## lsski (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Dieses Problem der Akzeptanz unseres Hobbys (welches eigentlich keines ist) Sondern ein Indikator der Männlichkeit, den Drang seine Familie zu ernähren zu können, über fundierte Methoden und Kenntnisse der Fischjagt. 
  Unsere Frauen haben uns gerade wegen diesen herausragenden männlichen Merkmalen auserwählt :l, nur wissen sie nicht das diese Erbanlage nicht |krach: ein und aus zu schalten sind.
  Erste Regel für eine gute Partnerschaft:
  Sie muss wissen das Angeln zu deinem Leben gehört :q und keine Muse ist |uhoh:

  Vor der Hochzeit sollte ( |evil: muss #6 ) Sie den Fischereischein machen und auch regelmäßig gerne ( Im Sommer ) mit am Wasser sein.
  Wichtigste Regel: Zwei getrennte Konten und ein gemeinsames.
  (Ok Ich kauf meine Jeans immer bei A&B dafür mein Takel von 1A) „das ist meine Entscheidung und einen hübschen Menschen entstellt nix! "
*Es darf beim gemeinsamen Angeln nicht passieren das Sie nix fängt.*
  Gut gefütterte Angelplätze sind dann die Erfolgs Garantie wo unsere Frauen lernen können wie schwierig es ist einen Fisch zu überlisten und den Zielfisch  zu extrahieren. 
  (Meine Frau fängt die Brassen und ich die Karpfen)  _(( liegt am Futter was sie nicht weis ))_
  Wenn sie mal einen kleinen Karpfen fängt ist sie stolz wie Oskar und :m infiziert. :vik:


----------



## Siever (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

@ Kati: wieso mache ich dir Angst?? Keine Sorge, ich habe noch ein eigenes Konto... . Sonst würde ich ja auffliegen... .

Zum Angeln mit Frauen: als meine einst einen ordentlichen Hecht am Haken hatte (durch Zufall auf einen eingeholten Wurm...) schrie sie wie am Spieß. Im Gegensatz dazu sagte sie beim Karpfenfang "Och, wie süüüß, guck ma` die Augen... ."


----------



## maki1980 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Da habe ich ja wohl eines der wenigen toleranten Exemplare erwischt. 
Meine Frau hat mir sogar schon zwei Mal eine Angelrute gekauft und mehrere Male Gutscheine geschenkt.... 


|kopfkrat 
Ich glaube, Sie will mich aus dem Haus haben?


----------



## kati48268 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



lsski schrieb:


> ...
> Unsere Frauen haben uns gerade wegen diesen herausragenden männlichen Merkmalen auserwählt...


Richtige Erkenntnis! #6
Allerdings vernachlässigst du völlig den nächsten Schritt der weiblichen Natur: "_IHN zu ändern_".
Ein wunderschönes Beispiel: Ich war männlich, verwegen, frei und hatte lange Haare
:m:vik::m


----------



## Margarelon (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Da habe ich ja wohl eines der wenigen toleranten Exemplare erwischt.
> Meine Frau hat mir sogar schon zwei Mal eine Angelrute gekauft und mehrere Male Gutscheine geschenkt....
> 
> 
> ...



Bin noch Neuling... Meine Frau drängt mich seit einem Jahr, die Prüfung zu machen, legt mir Zeitungsausschnitte mit Daten raus, hat mir jetzt den Vorbereitungskurs, Prüfungsgebühren, Bücher und Zeitschriften bezahlt...
Muss ich mir etwa auch Sorgen machen???


----------



## daci7 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Da fällt mir auch noch einer zu ein:
http://german-bash.org/22575


----------



## maki1980 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

@Margarelon:

Mann kommt ins Grübeln, oder ?


----------



## Rxbinhx (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Ich habe gerade wieder eine lange und teure Liste erstellt was noch alles zum Saisonstart gekauft werden muss.
Meine Freundin hat da auch grundsätzlich nichts dagegen - ist ja schließlich mein Geld. Aber ich glaube sie macht sich Gedanken ob ich dann noch viel geld für ihr Geburtstagsgeschenk übrig habe |kopfkrat


----------



## Mikey3110 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

"Dafür haste Geld, aber mit mir in den Urlaub kannste nicht"... :g
Man(n) muss Prioritäten setzen...


----------



## kati48268 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Bin noch Neuling... Meine Frau drängt mich seit einem Jahr, die Prüfung zu machen, legt mir Zeitungsausschnitte mit Daten raus, hat mir jetzt den Vorbereitungskurs, Prüfungsgebühren, Bücher und Zeitschriften bezahlt...
> Muss ich mir etwa auch Sorgen machen???


Ganz ehrlich: *du bist am Ar***!*
Ich würd schon mal die wichtigsten persönlichen Sachen zusammen räumen...
#t


----------



## S.-H.-Angler (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Moin!

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr euch über eure Frauen auslasst, habt ihr sie schlecht erzogen?
Wenn meine Frau mich fragt ob ich nicht genug für meine Fische ausgegeben habe sage ich einfach "nein" und damit ist das Gespräch beendet :m

Gruß


----------



## Rapfenjäger (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Übereinkunft mit meiner Frau: Jedes Jahr für max. 150,- €.
Bisher immer drunter geblieben. Heftabo geht extra !
Im Winter wird gebastelt.
McGyver und Malcolm Douglas haben schliesslich auch nicht
viel gebraucht, oder ?
Petri und so..., R.-J.


----------



## Grafzahl84 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Wenn das Geld mein Problem wär... nein, sein wir doch mal ehrlich, im Prinzip kann man auch mit ner Ausrüstung für 200€ ordentlich angeln, halt nicht so vielfältig, aber es ginge, und wäre sogar mit weniger Aufwand verbunden.

Mir drückt eher bei der Zeit der Schuh, mit Kind muss, um sich wirklich mal nen Angeltag nehmen zu können, schon der Jahresurlaub dran glauben und natürlich 3 Wochen im Voraus geplant werden. Alles andere geht nur nach 19 Uhr, wenns Kiddi im Bett ist, oder wenn Madam gut drauf ist und ohne zu murren sagt das es Ok ist wenn man sich den Samstag verkrümelt 

19 Uhr wär ja inner Woche auch nicht das Problem, wenns 24 Stunden hell wäre. Da lernt man den Sommer mit seinen langen Tagen wirklich zu schätzen.

Wenn ich könnte würde ich mir statt 10 neuer Japan-Wobbler lieber n freien Tag mehr kaufen. Aber so werden halt aus Frust trotzdem die 10 Wobbler gekauft, in dem Wissen das jeder von Ihnen im nächsten Jahr maximal einmal das Wasser sieht 

Mit Kind lernt man die Zeit ohne Kind erst so richtig schätzen.... True Story.


----------



## Forelle1997 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Alsooooo,
Ich mir seit letztem jahr eine liste angelegt, wo meine ganzen ausgaben draufstehen (nur für KÖDER )...

Da ist man erstaunt, was da so zusammen kommt.
Allein ein paar wobbler, da denkt man(n) "ach nimm doch mal einen mit, kann ja nicht schaden ". Da kommen übers jahr viele ausgaben zusammen...

Aber ich bereue es nicht so viel für mein Hobby auszugeben.:vik:

Mfg. Forelle1997


----------



## kati48268 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



Grafzahl84 schrieb:


> ...wenns Kiddi im Bett ist, oder wenn Madam gut drauf ist und ohne zu murren sagt das es Ok ist wenn man sich den Samstag verkrümelt...


Deswegen huldigen wir Singles unserem grossen Vorbild, dem Philosophen Charlie Sheen, der in einer two and a half men-Folge seinem Bruder besoffen sagt:
"ich hab gestern 8000$ beim Pokern verloren,
hab keine Ahnung wo mein Auto ist,
hab heut morgen 4x gekotzt
und mein Leben ist immer noch besser als deins!"
:vik:


----------



## Rxbinhx (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Die Sorgen habe ich nicht mehr. Ich habe die Alte einfachst rausgeschmissen. Nicht wegen dem Angeln, sonder weil sie mir überhaupt zu sehr auf die Nerven und aufs Konto ging. Seitdem bin ich wieder Herr meiner eigenen Finanzen und mache, was ich will. Im Wohnzimmer stehen meine Angeln, der Karpfenstuhl führt jetzt ein Doppelleben als Fernsehsessel. Aus der Vitrine wurde der Nippes entsorgt und dient nun meinen Rollen als Habitat. Das Leben ist schön!

Und das, wofür Mann eine Frau überhaupt braucht, besorgt man sich bedarfsgerecht portioniert auf dem freien Markt. Wobei das sowieso extrem überbewertet wird. Auch so eine weibliche Machenschaft...! 

Hoch lebe der Messias Al Bundy!!!


----------



## Knispel (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Eure Sorgen hab ich Gott sei Dank seit 8 Jahren nicht mehr. Wenn ich zwei 500er für eine schicke gesplisste Schönheit nebst passender Centere Pin ausgebe ist das mein Problem und keine Dame der welt kann mir da reinreden - dass mich so manche denn als verrückt erklähren stört mich auch nicht denn : Mitnehmen kann man nichts - es freuen sich nur die Erben, aber über so eine Combo freue ich mich selber ....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Antwort:"Richtig formuliert...MEINE Fische"


----------



## Erdmännchen (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Ich hab das Problem ganz einfach gelöst, einfach meine Freundin mit ans Wasser genommen und seitdem ist sie begeisterte Anglerin, muss eher aufpassen, dass sie nicht zu viel ausgibt, Problem ist dabei, es muss nicht fängig sein, sondern möglichst bunt mit vielen Perlen, Federn etc sein


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Allerdings vernachlässigst du völlig den nächsten Schritt der weiblichen Natur: "_IHN zu ändern_".



Wem das passiert: selbst schuld und ich habe kein Mitleid!

Bei mir hat jede "Madame" eine Einweisung bekommen: "... ich geh fischen, das ist mein Hobby und mein Leben. Stell dich nie dazwischen und Stelle mich nie vor die Wahl..."

Gut, einige haben es gemacht. Und waren ganz überrascht das sie "gehen durften".



Rapfenjäger schrieb:


> Übereinkunft mit meiner Frau: Jedes Jahr für max. 150,- €.



Bitte? Im Jahr??? Wie geht das denn? Das lass ich manchmal in einem Monat beim Händler. Lieber verzichte ich auf einen dicken fetten Rinderbraten. Und in Urlaub fahr ich sowieso nicht...



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> Problem ist dabei, es muss nicht fängig sein, sondern möglichst  bunt mit vielen Perlen, Federn etc sein


Kenne ich irgendwoher... bei meiner sind das Farben wie Pink, Lila, Hellblau usw...


----------



## pfefferladen (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Sorgen habe ich nicht mehr. Ich habe die Alte einfachst rausgeschmissen. Nicht wegen dem Angeln, sonder weil sie mir überhaupt zu sehr auf die Nerven und aufs Konto ging. Seitdem bin ich wieder Herr meiner eigenen Finanzen und mache, was ich will. Im Wohnzimmer stehen meine Angeln, der Karpfenstuhl führt jetzt ein Doppelleben als Fernsehsessel. Aus der Vitrine wurde der Nippes entsorgt und dient nun meinen Rollen als Habitat. Das Leben ist schön!
> 
> Und das, wofür Mann eine Frau überhaupt braucht, besorgt man sich bedarfsgerecht portioniert auf dem freien Markt. Wobei das sowieso extrem überbewertet wird. Auch so eine weibliche Machenschaft...!
> 
> Hoch lebe der Messias Al Bundy!!!



Da sieht man mal was einen erfahrenen Angler ausmacht. #6#6


----------



## pfefferladen (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Meine fragt für welchen Fisch das denn ist was ich da gekauft habe.
Sobald das Wort Karpfen fällt wird es immer schwierig. |uhoh:

Bei Hecht und Zander ( was Sie gerne mal essen tut ) kommt in der Regel nix. 

d.h. daß die nächste Futterbestellung für den Zander ist :q


----------



## Grafzahl84 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Deswegen huldigen wir Singles unserem grossen Vorbild, dem Philosophen Charlie Sheen, der in einer two and a half men-Folge seinem Bruder besoffen sagt:
> "ich hab gestern 8000$ beim Pokern verloren,
> hab keine Ahnung wo mein Auto ist,
> hab heut morgen 4x gekotzt
> ...



Klingt vielleicht kitschig und abgedroschen, aber so pauschal würde ich das nicht unterschreiben  Ich kenne das Single-Leben noch zu gut, war geil, aber dafür gabs da andere Sachen die an einem gezerrt haben. Und für so ein Kind ist das schon Ok wenn man einmal weniger ans Wasser kann, in 3 Jahren isser dann halt dabei und ich hab gleich wen der mir den Kleinkram reichen kann und mit kleinen Händen gehen die Knoten ja auch besser 

Zudem hab ich zum Glück keinen Drachen als Frau der mir irgendwas verbietet, nur manchmal muss man aufpassen das man sich die zeitliche Belastung mal irgendwie auch aufteilt, und das geht für mich nie 50/50 aus, da kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Ansagen wegen meiner "Kaufsucht" gabs auch nicht, mein Konto, mein Hobby, meine Ausgaben. Dafür sag ich auch nix wenn mal wieder der halbe Klamottenladen leer gekauft wurde. Leben und Leben lassen.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Das war auch nicht komplett ernst gemeint, GZ! |wavey:
Konnte aber nicht anders bei deiner Vorlage


----------



## Scorpion85 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Wenn sowas von ihr kommen würde, würde ich nur sagen, ''Ist doch meine Sache!''^^


Aber sie sagt da nix, ist sehr tolerant, außerdem hat sie ja,  wie alle Frauen, selber ihre Sachen, die sie sich gern und öfter kauft!


----------



## Ulli3D (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Tja, meine ist auch Jägerin und Anglerin und ein alleiniger Besuch eines Angelladens ist für mich kaum möglich. Bei jedem Wobbler kommt die Frage: "Hast Du so einen nicht schon?" "Die Farbe ist aber nix!"

Und dann kam der Tag, an dem ich ihre neue Tackletasche sah, die größte auf dem Markt und prall gefüllt.

Ich weiß jetzt, dass meine Frau mich hintergeht und alleine in Angelläden geht. |bigeyes


----------



## pfefferladen (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt, dass meine Frau mich hintergeht und alleine in Angelläden geht. |bigeyes




:q  hehe ... must du dich jetzt fragen was du falsch gemacht hast ? :q


----------



## Micha85 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Typisch Frau!

Auf keinen Fall ne Box! Es muss ne Tasche sein! Farblich passend zum Bissanzeiger. :q

Bei mir läuft das so: Es gibt Ausgaben die meine Frau nicht kennt. (mit deutlich Abstand der grösste Batzen) und Ausgaben die deutlich geschönt werden bevor sie davon erfährt. Letztere werden ihr -während sie weiter geschönt werden- auch eingeräumt. 
Wenn alle Stricke reissen werden ihre Hobbys in die Waagschale gefeuert. So stehen z.B., obwohl sie z.zt. eine Reitbeteiligung hat ca. 150 Flocken in Form einer 'Putzkiste', ungenutzt auf dem Dachboden. (Das Argument ist auch nach der 10. benutzung noch nicht alt.  ) 

Zum Schluss noch ein Psalm für alle Albundisten: 
'Die Jahre der qual und müsal machten mir die Perlen der Weisheit sichtbar. Darum mein Rat: Sohn, Heirate nie!'


----------



## Erdmännchen (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



Micha85 schrieb:


> Typisch Frau!
> 
> Auf keinen Fall ne Box! Es muss ne Tasche sein! Farblich passend zum Bissanzeiger. :q



Dazu auch passend der Spruch meiniger auf die Frage, warum alles voller Perlen, Federn, Glitzer etc sein muss:
"Ich will ja nicht irgendeinen Fisch fangen, der Fisch muss zu mir passen!"


----------



## pfefferladen (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



ANFO schrieb:


> Mädels... Ihr macht das Prinzipiell falsch.. :g Ihr müßt das so machen wie ich! einfach eine Frau suchen bei der der Vater und komplett alle Brüder Angler sind... da heißt das dann plötzlich:
> DU HAST KEINEN ROD POD? Aber den braucht man doch!!!
> 
> hach ja... herrlich...
> ...



Also da muss man die gratulieren ... Alles richtig gemacht #6

Ja,die Babs ist natürlich ein Volltreffer :q


----------



## Wolf-Dieter (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



Mikey3110 schrieb:


> Jedes mal wenn ich mir n Wobbler oder sonst was hole, fragt mich meine Freundin, ob ich nicht denke, dass ich mittlerweile genug für Angelsachen ausgegeben habe...
> Versuche ihr dann bspw. zu erklären, dass man mit einem Wobbler eben nicht alle Fische fangen kann (den Versuch könnte ich mir übrigens auch sparen, weil se´s eh nicht rafft). :-D
> Bitte sagt mir, dass ich nicht alleine auf der Welt bin, mit dem Problem...  :-D
> Wer kennt´s noch?
> Machen wir hier doch mal nen schönen "Frauen-Läster-Thread" auf...



Ich kaufe meine Angelsachen jetzt immer heimlich, sonst hast du nur ewiges palaver und schwups, kauft sie sich gleich neue Schuhe. |bla:|krach: W.-D.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Die einzigen beiden Frauen in meinem Leben sind momentan meine Mutter und die Tochter von meiner Ex. Die eine meckert weil ich hab ja egtl. kein Geld als Abi-nachholer und die andere kommt demnächst das erste Mal mit zum Angeln  Vorteil: Mein Vater bastelt Eisenbahn so hab ich wenigstens jmd. der mein hobby versteht und auch das Verständnis hat das da auch mal Geld bei hops geht was man egtl. für andere Sachen bräuchte, oder nicht hat  
Wie man jetzt mit 150€ im Jahr für Tackle auskommt will mir aber irgendwie nicht in den Kopf gehen^^ Ich komm die meisten Monate ja schon fast auf die Summe, von Weihnachts und Geburtstagsgeldern ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Micha85 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> "Ich will ja nicht irgendeinen Fisch fangen, der Fisch muss zu mir passen!"



Gänse sind aber keine Fische... |kopfkrat

:q:q:q


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



Micha85 schrieb:


> Gänse sind aber keine Fische... |kopfkrat
> 
> :q:q:q


 
Beißen aber auch auf schwimmbrot und sind mindestens genau so lecker!!!:m


----------



## canaryw (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

aber wer könnte schon so nem richtig schönen rosa gummifisch widerstehen??? ich nicht und die fische auch nicht...  zudem ist rosa nicht gleich rosa und wobbler ist nicht gleich wobbler... gekauft wird was gefällt  und mein männle nimmts mit humor


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*



ANFO schrieb:


> Oder Babs Kijewski rumkriegen... das wärs natürlich...



Schlimmer gehts nimmer...

Ne, da ist mir meine lieber!! Und vor allem viel geixx:l


----------



## Raapro (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Ich versteh nich um was es im diesem thread geht.


----------



## LOCHI (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Hast du nicht genug für deine Fische ausgegeben?"*

Also ich sag dazu nur das ein jeder der sein eigen Geld verdient sich vor niemanden rechtfertigen braucht wenn er was für sein Hobby ausgibt. Wer natürlich seiner Ollen auf Tasche liegt und dann noch schön Shimano bestellt sollte wohl mal nachdenken!
MfG de Lochi


----------

